# Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it?



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

I've heard that you can run an Audi TT brake setup on an MK4 w/o changing to much. The rotors are bigger, calipers are the same. Is it worth it. Is there a big change? Or don't bother.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*

The big difference youll see is heat dissipation. I think its a worthwhile upgrade considering the cost is not too bad.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_The big difference youll see is heat dissipation. I think its a worthwhile upgrade considering the cost is not too bad. 

The big difference you will FEEL when you hit the brakes. Forget about heat dissipation. The 337/TT brakes will put a huge smile on your face. Of course, you should also make sure you have hi perf tires as well, or they will overpower your tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a very, very wise upgrade. Get them with HPS pads and SS lines.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (dcomiskey)*

When I put them on I didnt notice much difference in stopping power. I had ferodo DS2500s and sticky tires on stock brakes. What I did notice is that the brakes performed better when doing repeated stops which is related to their heat dissispation.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (NOVAdub)*

I found a nominal improvement in braking power and feel with the 12.3". But as NOVAdub stated, the biggest impact was on repeatability.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*

Could I run TT brakes on the front and back. Are they the same size front and back?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*

The rear TT brakes are 10.1 vented as opposed to 9.4 solid. I just have the fronts and Im very happy with the performance.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_Could I run TT brakes on the front and back. Are they the same size front and back?

You have a front heavy car. When you are braking hard, most of the weight transfers to the fronts. So the bang for your buck return in improving the rears is pretty low.
Upgrade the fronts, install good quality pads all the way around, and then see if you need more.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

The difference and improvement is very noticeable!
We offer a great inexpensive kit to get you started.
Stage 1 Kit


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_I've heard that you can run an Audi TT brake setup on an MK4 w/o changing to much. The rotors are bigger, calipers are the same. Is it worth it. Is there a big change? Or don't bother.

ONe of the bigger issues, is the Wolfsburg edition BBS RX-II wheels are not 312mm brakes friendly


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_ONe of the bigger issues, is the Wolfsburg edition BBS RX-II wheels are not 312mm brakes friendly

I've heard that you just grind down the rotor a little. I've asked but got no answer...
HOW MUCH IS A LITTLE? Like gently sand it. Or take a lot off with a power grinder. Would I have to worry about caliper brakage?
If I got the Crossdrilled and or Slotted rotors what pads would be good? OEM or different.


_Modified by XClayX at 9:59 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_
I've heard that you just grind down the rotor a little. I've asked but got no answer...
HOW MUCH IS A LITTLE? Like gently sand it. Or take a lot off with a power grinder. Would I have to worry about caliper brakage?
If I got the Crossdrilled and or Slotted rotors what pads would be good? OEM or different.


You mean grind down the caliper, not rotor. I don't recall how much, but a couple of millimeters, I believe. And don't' bother with x-drilled or slotted. OEM is the best option. Hawk HPS will be the best bet for pads.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (dcomiskey)*

asking for a mk4 friend.. to upgrade the front and rear brakes to 337/20th/TT size.. do you need the carriers and the calipers.or just the carriers? 
Obviously new rotors as well.
Thanks my friend is about to order parts for this and its been so long since i had a mk4..i forgot.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (lynx8489)*

For the front you just need carriers and rotors. For the rear you need carriers, rotors and calipers.


----------



## lynx8489 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT brakes on a Mk4? Is it worth it? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_For the front you just need carriers and rotors. For the rear you need carriers, rotors and calipers. 

Thank you.


----------

